# butterfly pleco



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm getting a butterfly pleco any advice would be great:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

oh yeah it will be albino


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

gm:

I have never kept these fish but hopefully the following URL's will be of some benefit:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=706

http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=170

TR


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks for the post it does help alot


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to add, if you are getting a 'butterfly pleco' from a LPS, they most likely are NOT butterfly plecos. Just be CAREFUL!!! Don't let them fool you, they are just in it to make a sale at those places!!

I saw them advertized at a LPS here (one of the LARGE chain stores) and went to look at them since they were only $4.99. Had they been the 'real deal' I would have bought them all. Although they had a beautiful picture of a Dekeyseria brachyura in their add, that is NOT what they were. IMO, I believe they were nothing more than mismarked commons, which I pointed out to the fish section manager. She tried to tell me there were just stressed out until I pointed out that they weren't even shaped the same and pointed out a few other differences. (NO matter how stressed they are, they still have visible stripes..) 

The next day the advertizement was removed.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't think i have ever seen an albino butterfly pleco, nor heard of one. The only albinos have seen consistantly are the bn's and commons/gibbys, and i have seen one adonis albino


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Check the date


----------

